# classical composer you would not be the same after hearing it in a positive way?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Every missa of Antoine Brrumel i have 3 missa by this distinguished gentelman, his missa et ce terrae motus win me over.Than the missa beatifia virgine than squentia.

I plan buying is missa defunctis someday, Brumel to me has sutch an impressive intensity for it time
la messe du tremblement de terre= earthquake missa woaw this was and still is major.

One of my favorite of the moment and for a long time there something special about missa the power is sutch strenghful excercise of mathetical perfection harmony and melodies wise.

I dont know if on TC there are bigger fan than me if this gentelman , the one that has a load of misa by Brumel more full than mine?

In other words an expert, by the way you guys heard is mass Pro defonctis??
is it good please dont tell me i will buy it anyway haha

great great classical compositer of renaissance and i use this forbiden neologism, you can't says great great normally but for mister Brumel, the rule are ment to be broken?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Antoine Brumel (1460-1520) Missa Et ecce terrae motus a 12 voci


----------

